# X-trail-UK forum



## jwonnacott (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello, I'm new, just bought a 07 plate x-trail.
I'm trying to join the x-trail-uk forum but it's set up in such a way that my email provider won't accept the authorisation message.
Is anyone here also amember of that forum?

Thanks,
James


----------



## kieranm105 (May 22, 2014)

Hi James
I had to use my gmail account as my normal email address wasn't valid.
Kieran


----------



## jwonnacott (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks, I tried a gmail but still no success.


----------



## dellwood33 (May 11, 2015)

I use my GMail address on the UK forum without any problems. Can only suggest trying to input it again, checking that it is 100% correct. We have all done the .co instead of .com sort of thing


----------



## jwonnacott (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks mate, got it sorted.


----------



## JakoG (11 mo ago)

Hi, I have a 2013 2L auto petrol that I brought back from New Zealand, but it seems as though there are not any of these in the UK to compare parts etc - anyone know of any others here? Thanks and hi to everyone


----------

